# Which Buck?



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

I have the opportunity to buy one of these yearling














bucks and would like some input on which one y'all would get. They're all half brothers and have good teats. Buck #1


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

Buck #2


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

Buck #3


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Dont take my word but I like #1


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

It might just be from the pictures but 3 looks like he has a slightly smaller chest then 1 and 2 but my personal favorite is 1


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I agree with Noisy bottle babies Buck #1 from the pictures looks bigger with a broader chest
Don't take my word for it though it might be the pictures.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think #1 is the superior animal with #2 a solid second. #3 does not compare to 1 & 2. If you have the opportunity to compare the dams of #1 and #2, I would do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

#1


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, #1 is my favorite from pictures, #2 a close 2nd. I think #3 looks nice, but agree doesn't compare in photos to the other 2, but is still a nice buck. He'd be nice if you are breeding or looking specifically for a red dappled buck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont raise boer but I too like #1. He holds himself nice..very proud. #2 is not too bad either. all though #3 is flashy hes not as pulled together as the other two but still handsome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are nice bucks
What do your does look like? What are they needing improvement on. Buck #1 is nice ,mostly chest, his weekness is his butt. #2..Is just a smaller version of #1, but for his size, his butt has more meat.
#3 has posty back legs, I would prefer to see him clipped. He has longer hair. Hes more of the "new" tubular look. So if thats what your wanting ,less mass, smoother appearance. Hes the one for that
So what would do the best with the does you have? What are you wanting to produce?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also look at their teat structure and their dams.....


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

What are your goals for your breeding program? 
From the pictures you have I like #1, but some good conformation pictures would help. Also pictures of their dam and sire.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

From what you have here, I'd go with #1.


----------

